# TD service to members,anyone using this



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Daily Bull & Bear Report -

Delivered directly to your inbox, this daily electronic newsletter is designed to expand your investment knowledge by profiling bearish and bullish 'Trade Ideas' generated by Recognia technical analysis.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I never heard of this report before. This must be something relatively new for TD? I logged in and noticed the ad/promo in the market and research section so I decided to sign up. More emails:hopelessness:


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Delivered directly to your inbox, this daily electronic newsletter is designed to expand your investment knowledge by profiling bearish and bullish 'Trade Ideas' generated by Recognia technical analysis.


Delivered directly to your inbox, this daily electronic newsletter is designed to provoke you to over-trade, to generate heaps of commissions for TDDI.

As a TD shareholder, I endorse! Use early, use often! Make it part of your daily routine!


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> Delivered directly to your inbox, this daily electronic newsletter is designed to provoke you to over-trade, to generate heaps of commissions for TDDI.
> 
> As a TD shareholder, I endorse! Use early, use often! Make it part of your daily routine!


Yes exactly. Studies of the advice provided in newsletters have consistently been negative but hey I agree with your sentiments, I'm a TD stockholder too!


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

GoldStone said:


> Delivered directly to your inbox, this daily electronic newsletter is designed to provoke you to over-trade, to generate heaps of commissions for TDDI.
> 
> As a TD shareholder, I endorse! Use early, use often! Make it part of your daily routine!


You won't be making money off of me!, I haven't paid a bank fee for as far back as I can remember and I average about 10-15 transactions per year. Keep innovating TD :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ottawa-based Recognia - author of this service, if it ever materializes - provides good technical analysis. Almost every broker has purchased recognia tech services. It's usually recognia that appears under those "technical" tabs in research sections of broker websites.

recognia research always used to have a short list of top bullish & top bearish stocks, so i imagine any new e-bulletin would be a variation of this. I did subscribe a long time ago, but have never received anything. Possibly they've delayed or cancelled?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice to know that this service will generate trades.nice to have a read as I have change jobs,now working 4 days instead of 3,one less day to trade,only friday off now

I will play with some extra cash plus will sell some td e series holdings,will have enough cash to buy something

Dont own any TD but some RY


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Daily reports are pointless. I know a guy who helps creates this kind of material at JP Morgan Chase investment services ... it's mostly bull cra--

As others pointed out, it's meant to keep up excitement in trading activity and spur people to make trades and cause churn. So it's "marketing" material, not technical material. By marketing I mean that it's meant to keep bringing in your business... in the form of money transfers and trades

Over the years I have found that the less I trade, the more money I make.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Over the years I have found that the less I trade, the more money I make.


Agree,I am new to DIY. lessons I will learn by doing and reading,will play with some cash I have laying around 

My last few trade are FTS,SNC,ARE,BDT,JNJ,BAC,FM,RY,COS,CVE,RUF.UN,CAR.UN,BEI.UN,CSH.UN plus maybe a LOT of TD Efunds from many years ago,will retire in 20 months at 56

Hoping to learn as much as possible as I will have to live of my investments(no pension)in 20 months I will regroup what I have,calulate how much cash I will need to live on


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's last one from 7/24



> This daily report provides you with today's trade ideas based on the chart patterns that are automatically detected by Recognia. These are starting points for your own research to help you identify opportunities that make sense to you. For detailed information, click on the chart, pattern name or the "More Details" button. Click on the "Access Your Account" button to go to WebBroker and access your account and do further research.
> 
> 
> *Today's Trade Ideas
> ...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does not look like much more than a read

Thanks


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i got this for about a month
it's free and i found it not useful but i am not the target audience since i am not trader
its a technical analysis of events that might make a stock tradeable
i cancelled after a while

if you are trader you might find it useful and it is free


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good service designed to encourage you to spend money.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

fatcat said:


> i got this for about a month
> it's free and i found it not useful but i am not the target audience since i am not trader
> its a technical analysis of events that might make a stock tradeable
> i cancelled after a while
> ...





My Own Advisor said:


> Sounds like a good service designed to encourage you to spend money.


I do not trade much,but thinking in retirement it maybe a way to generate some pocket money,,,


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

> Short-Term Bullish Hammer pattern
> Intermediate-Term Bullish Ascending Continuation Triangle pattern
> Long-Term Bullish Continuation Diamond (Bullish) pattern
> Intermediate-Term Bearish Head and Shoulders Top pattern


I'm not sure I need to see any more.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I prefer their Action List reports, really good research.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> I do not trade much,but thinking in retirement it maybe a way to generate some pocket money,,,


Why not become an Uber driver? More satisfying and a lot less stress. I find that the further I get into retirement, the more "buy and hold" appeals.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Why not become an Uber driver? More satisfying and a lot less stress. I find that the further I get into retirement, the more "buy and hold" appeals.


I am thinking that as a mechanic for the last 37 years,I have built a large 2 story garage,I will do work from there,do you need any repairs,can do small engine,cars and trucks,also heavy truck ?????I will accept donations for services,if you would like to help and have a pint,I am good with that

I am also of the buy and hold on my larger holdings


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> I am thinking that as a mechanic for the last 37 years,I have built a large 2 story garage,I will do work from there,do you need any repairs,can do small engine,cars and trucks,also heavy truck ?????I will accept donations for services,if you would like to help and have a pint,I am good with that
> 
> I am also of the buy and hold on my larger holdings


Sounds like Angie's list for you. How far from West Vancouver?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Sounds like Angie's list for you. How far from West Vancouver?


The other side,just outside St John`s,20 minutes away,retire in 19 months at 56


----------

